# voodoo or witch theme??



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I think witches and voodoo go hand in hand. Didn't get to have a party last year but I did the yard with a witch shack and swamp. 

some pics


----------



## Rob31 (Aug 25, 2014)

I think both themes go in hand as offmymeds said. 

The theme reminds me of American Horror Story Coven (season 3). I like the classy touch they have with the witches and coven in this series.

You could probably set an "Apothecary", like the one Cordelia has, as a drinks and booze station; could go with both themes.

BTW - Great witch shack!! offmymeds


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Ohmigosh, yes, that totally reminds me of American Horror Story season 3!

Even when you think of the Salem Witch Trials, Tituba was the slave from Barbados accused of teaching voodoo to the girls in the village, so maybe you could do even a colonial theme. I dunno, just a thought


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> I think witches and voodoo go hand in hand. Didn't get to have a party last year but I did the yard with a witch shack and swamp.
> 
> some pics
> View attachment 210787
> ...


 oh wow, i LOVE the crypt and skellie set up.....got to remember this...awesome


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

love the witches shack, and yes i guess you can easily do witches/Voodoo in the same theme. has anyone ever constructed a " witch burning prop"


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

No, however, I think you could do it pretty easily. Take a post 8-10 ft high since you will need to account for part of it being buried and covered with sticks, stick it in a hole in the ground. Use sticks to line the bottom in a teepee 360 degree fashion. Take a skelly, cover it in sticky epoxy, let dry, repeat, until you have a desired texture to resemble charred remains stuck on the bone, then paint it black. Tie it to the stake, et voila! There was a really good tutorial on texturizing/aging skellies, and I can't for the life of me remember where it was...


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

im well into building my "burnt at the stake prop" i started a thread in the props forum. now, witch songs, music, spells i have quite a playlist already but love to hear anyone else who knows songs about witches/voodoo/spells

also anyone ever done "witch food"


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would love to hear your list of songs. There are quite a few witch songs out there. I have a big list (compiled by many) I will dig it out. Check out the Fortune Tellers thread. Somewhere in the recent pages there are many songs about witches and spells and fortune tellers, spells, etc. How are you going to play the music. This is my worst area. I just really don't know how to go about this. Someone recentl told me that I can get songs off of You Tube, so I have to look that up again and give it a try. I would love to have all this together on CDs.

Also what do you mean by "witch food"?


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I would love to hear your list of songs. There are quite a few witch songs out there. I have a big list (compiled by many) I will dig it out. Check out the Fortune Tellers thread. Somewhere in the recent pages there are many songs about witches and spells and fortune tellers, spells, etc. How are you going to play the music. This is my worst area. I just really don't know how to go about this. Someone recentl told me that I can get songs off of You Tube, so I have to look that up again and give it a try. I would love to have all this together on CDs.
> 
> Also what do you mean by "witch food"?


My list of Witch songs can be found here. HALLOWEEN MUSIC SECTION. Please feel free everyone to add anything that is missing
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/137821-witch-playlist.html#post1682868

Not sure what i mean about the food... Maybe i can cook something in a cauldron, Or Batwings...(wonder if you can use food coloring on chicken wings to make them black... "worms" or maybe voodoo inspired dishes. just hunting for ideas still


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

Out side i kept with the Cemetary but added the witch/cauldron, and "burnt at the stake"


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Haunter, Brandi Bush did both. She has a fantastic yard haunt with a voodoo shack and a witch shack and her voodoo priestess and witch are feuding. It is so creative and funny. There is a lot of inspiration in her haunt.


----------



## Abraven (Aug 25, 2011)

Voodoo gingerbread men from last year so easy and simple


----------



## Abraven (Aug 25, 2011)

We combined Voodoo with pirates last year, and used scene setters to create a carribean island themed room http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/abraven-albums-2014-pirates--picture257811-witch-doctor.html


----------



## Abraven (Aug 25, 2011)

Also used witchy things for an alter and made some voodoo dolls from tissue paper and cotton wool with string. As well as twigs tied with twine http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...doo-alter.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas Abraven. I love your witch doctor. we can't see the alter photo. It says page not found. WOuld love to see it.


----------

